
Trapital launched on Product Hunt today. Would love feedback! - runciedan
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/trapital
======
runciedan
My newsletter Trapital is featured on Product Hunt today. Please check out my
page and share any feedback you may have:

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/trapital](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/trapital)

Trapital is a newsletter about hip-hop business and strategy. Each week, I
write about the strategic moves that shape the culture. Join the music execs,
record labels, and streaming companies that are signed up for Trapital email
newsletter:
[https://trapital.substack.com/welcome](https://trapital.substack.com/welcome)

